# أسقطت مخالطتهم لمنكراتها وفواحشها تحرجهم منها



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ممكن شرح الجملة التي تحتها خط لأني لا أستطيع فهمها؟
الفقرة من كتاب ما لا يسع المسلم جهله لدكتور عبد الله المصلح ودكتور محمد الصاوي

كما رأينا في المجتمعات الغربية من أسقطت مخالطتهم لمنكراتها وفواحشها تحرجهم منها ، وتأثمهم عند إتيانها ، فأصبحوا يغشون من هذه الفواحش ما يغشون بلا استتار ولا حياء ، بل يكادون يسطون بمن يذكرهم بحرمة هذه المنكرات وسوء منقلب أصحابها !!
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ali!

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
صياغة أخرى للجملة: كما رأينا في المجتمعات الغربية ممن أصبح لا ينحرج من إتيان المنكرات والفواحش ولا حتى يشعر بالإثم عند إتيانها بسبب كثرة مخالطته لها

أي أن كثرة مخالطتهم للمنكرات أسقط عنهم الشعور بالإثم والحرج عند إتيانها


----------



## Huda

ali! said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صياغة أخرى للجملة: كما رأينا في المجتمعات الغربية ممن أصبح لا ينحرج من إتيان المنكرات والفواحش ولا حتى يشعر بالإثم عند إتيانها بسبب كثرة مخالطته لها
> 
> أي أن كثرة مخالطتهم للمنكرات أسقط عنهم الشعور بالإثم والحرج عند إتيانها


جزاك الله خيري الدنيا والآخرة. وما معنى يغشون؟ هل معناها يقدم علي؟


----------



## ali!

Huda said:


> جزاك الله خيري الدنيا والآخرة. وما معنى يغشون؟ هل معناها يقدم علي؟



وإياك أختي هدى.
نعم صحيح، يَغْشَوْنَ بمعنى يقدمون على.


----------

